# Needing to buy a truck



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Thinking about either a service utility or Sprinter. 
Looked at a Sprinter today which appeared to be in really nice condition but had 297k on the odometer. Ouch. 14k. We walked away from it because assuming the Mercedes motor is worth a million miles I expect everything else is falling off.
But was looking under back bumper and wasn't seeing much to get a receiver hitch connected to and wondered about it's towing capabilities.
Would appreciate information some of you might have on this or other vehicles.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I know Ron works out of a Sprinter and tows his Spartan jetter but I don't know the towing limits.







Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Get a dodge ram chassis cab with the cummins diesel and mount you a utility box or whatever you want on the back of it. and pulling won't be a problem cause that cummins will burn the rubber off the trailer tires :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I can snap a few picks of my towing receiver. I tow my Dig-it which is 1100 pounds with no issue.

What year sprinter is it? I can give you a small list of things to check for.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not sold there is a good diesel out there anymore. Both Ford and Dodge's new 6.7 have had issues. The new 6.6 duramax might be the best option out there if you got the money for your looking for a new diesel. Which is kinda surprising based of how poor the early duramaxes where which injector problems.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I know the 3500 sprinter will tow a full 4018 jetter. I will personally never use another vehicle but a stepvan. Easy to work on, no problems on driving and they're cheap.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Will said:


> I'm not sold there is a good diesel out there anymore. Both Ford and Dodge's new 6.7 have had issues. The new 6.6 duramax might be the best option out there if you got the money for your looking for a new diesel. Which is kinda surprising based of how poor the early duramaxes where which injector problems.


Duramaxes have had problems in the past with the emissions system, from what I hear there are still problems, the 6.7 cummins has been pretty much problem free since late 2010. the 6.7 cummins has been out since 2007.5 so it's true and tested .

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

If you are going to tow heavy equipment, go service body on cab/chassis. 

Rust shouldn't be much of an issue for you out in NM, but I know that up north the Sprinter vans rust pretty quick.

I love working out of covered utility body trucks. I hate rummaging around in vans.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> I know the 3500 sprinter will tow a full 4018 jetter. I will personally never use another vehicle but a stepvan. Easy to work on, no problems on driving and they're cheap.


They're a PITA to park in the city though!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My sprinter is the long and tall wheel base. I have no issues parking it in the city, other than finding parking in downtown Chicago.

Rust is more an issue on the base white sprinters vs the colored ones.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> My sprinter is the long and tall wheel base. I have no issues parking it in the city, other than finding parking in downtown Chicago.
> 
> Rust is more an issue on the base white sprinters vs the colored ones.


I was referring to the step vans. Parking those in Oak park, Berwyn or any narrow one way street would be a pain, let alone trying to parallel park


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I prefer service utility beds, especially the covered ones. I like my step van too, but its more for service calls only. Id get a new Dodge or GMC/Chevy diesel if I had the money, just stay away from the new Fords. A Isuzu cab over diesel would be another good option, I had one of those before and it was nice to work out of.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drumma Plumma said:


> I was referring to the step vans. Parking those in Oak park, Berwyn or any narrow one way street would be a pain, let alone trying to parallel park


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f34/back-up-camera-install-19200/


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Will said:


> I'm not sold there is a good diesel out there anymore. Both Ford and Dodge's new 6.7 have had issues. The new 6.6 duramax might be the best option out there if you got the money for your looking for a new diesel. Which is kinda surprising based of how poor the early duramaxes where which injector problems.


The most I tow is a excavator which can be very heavy 5k lb's and up. My skid loader is 5k lb's and of course have to add the trailer weight to both those.
Mostly in town but occasionally short trips out of town.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I can snap a few picks of my towing receiver. I tow my Dig-it which is 1100 pounds with no issue.
> 
> What year sprinter is it? I can give you a small list of things to check for.


Thx Ron, this is a 2004. For the miles it looked to be in really nice condition, just too many miles for the money.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Either a Sprinter or this. Would have to be used for me.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

We are in the same boat. We have a F350 we need to get rid of. It is a first year 6.0 and we spent about 7000.00 in repairs last year. I would love to go to a 1 ton van with a KUV body, but I need to tow a 7000lb backhoe on a 3000lb trailer. We ay go with a 1 ton cab and chasis with the duramax and a service body.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Epox said:


> Either a Sprinter or this. Would have to be used for me.


That! If they made a version for a 6.5' box that is what I would put on my chevy 2500. I went quad cab so that I can use the truck for family as well as work (I have kids).


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I wish sterling still made "the bullet"- looks like a ram c&c but is a little more durable and has a 6.7l cummins ISB In it.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Epox said:


> Either a Sprinter or this. Would have to be used for me.


Hey Epox, we're neighbors, kinda. Anyway I have three of those Supreme bodied Chevy's and really don't recommend them. The door hinges and locks just fall apart. I also have 2 Knapheide KUV's and the all steel construction will out last 3 or 4 chassis.

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

On the supreme boxes why do you think the hinges and locks fall apart? The company I worked for before going on my own had 2 Isuzu NPR's on the HVAC side and the door locks seemed iffy. I wasn't close enough to know why and wondered if it was partly abuse. I'm getting tired of dragging a trailer plus my 7.3 has 382k plus so I feel I need to start looking into something else.
Edit: You in Midland/Odessa?


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

*Test drive a Nissan NV 2500 or 3500*

We did yesterday. What a ride in all this wind didn't budge. Was in the low top version but still, my nephew's Jimmy was pushed all over & complimented the NV. The 5.0 brags about 30MPG. The tires are 10ply & towing wouldn't be an issue.
best o' luck.
It's all a crap shoot.
I drive a GMC3500 Penske 14' bed w/24" double rivet store shelves on each side.
Great for projects but not so for garbage disposal jobs, LOL


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Epox said:


> On the supreme boxes why do you think the hinges and locks fall apart? The company I worked for before going on my own had 2 Isuzu NPR's on the HVAC side and the door locks seemed iffy. I wasn't close enough to know why and wondered if it was partly abuse. I'm getting tired of dragging a trailer plus my 7.3 has 382k plus so I feel I need to start looking into something else.
> Edit: You in Midland/Odessa?


Epox, yep, Midland, first I should say that we've had them for 6 years so they aren't new and I might be expecting to much. That said though we've had problems with the locking units falling apart and then you can't get into the bin. The latches don't always catch and even if they do they aren't real secure. I've been driving down the interstate, hear a bang, look in the mirror and see the horizontal bin door above the wheel open and parts blowing out! Augh!!! The body is made out of Fiberglass Reinforced Plywood which if we were in a high rust area would be good but since you and I don't live where things rust the FRP doesn't have the strength that the all steel Knapheide bodies have.

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Question I'm wondering is: 

Are Diesels even worth owning anymore?

With the extra cost they cost to buy(usually 10K+ vs a gas engine), and all the maintenance issues now that there are so many regulations for diesels. The cost of ownerships is sky high now. Diesel fuel cost close to a dollar more per gallon offsetting any mpg gain over a gas engine. I think if I was to buy a brand new truck I'd get a big block v8 gas engine over a diesel.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

My 7.3 diesel has been great considering the miles on it. I get 12.5 and pull a trailer full time and wouldn't hesitate to take a trip in it. Problem is I've had it toe'd twice now and know it's everything OTHER than the motor itself that is showing the mileage pains. 
I've thought about the NPR's but do a lot of service calls along with my remods. How it is for hops and skips across town, cumbersom and rough or ok? My one ton is no joy ride.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I love my diesel truck- it's quiet and tows like there's nothing behind it. and I don't have to put donkey piss (urea) in it either. 

Epox- I can make a vid of my truck and how it sounds when driving and such if you want me to.

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I loved my npr, problem i had was no one knew how to work in them and parts where hard to come by. Mine was a 1992 model. Isuzu made alot of changes to the trucks in 95, model 95 and newer parts are easier to find. Finding someone who knows how to work on them is another story. I like driving my 92 dodge ram and 93 gmc p35 as parts are easy to get anyone can work on them.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I love my diesel truck- it's quiet and tows like there's nothing behind it. and I don't have to put donkey piss (urea) in it either.
> 
> Epox- I can make a vid of my truck and how it sounds when driving and such if you want me to.
> 
> Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


What kind of mileage you getting on your truck?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I love my diesel truck- it's quiet and tows like there's nothing behind it. and I don't have to put donkey piss (urea) in it either.
> 
> Epox- I can make a vid of my truck and how it sounds when driving and such if you want me to.
> 
> Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Thx MP but I'm around Cummins a lot. My brother has one and his son has 2. 
I love them but haven't seen the box I'm looking for strapped to a Cummins.
I do know with Diesel you have lot's of opportunities to increase mileage by means of running propane in tandem with fuel, or totally, installing a programer and increase tail pipe sizes. All these can increase mileage substantially. My problem is my 95 is too old to find the programmers any more. Then again it has too much mileage for me to invest the money anyways.
Thx again MP.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Epox said:


> Thx MP but I'm around Cummins a lot. My brother has one and his son has 2.
> I love them but haven't seen the box I'm looking for strapped to a Cummins.
> I do know with Diesel you have lot's of opportunities to increase mileage by means of running propane in tandem with fuel, or totally, installing a programer and increase tail pipe sizes. All these can increase mileage substantially. My problem is my 95 is too old to find the programmers any more. Then again it has too much mileage for me to invest the money anyways.
> Thx again MP.


The ram chassis cabs can handle a variety of boxes

Disclaimer: These images are off google and I do not own them in anyway. 









































Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

I work out of a sprinter we have put in 3 steering racks in and There is only 86 k on her


----------

